# Carrefour online shopping for Brits



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't quite sussed out how it works yet but this new 'online shopping' option from the Cite Europe Carrefour might be worth a try if you hate the French shopping ritual, maybe handy if you're intending doing a big shop just before returning to UK......

http://www.carrefour-calais.com/modulosite2/new-gb.htm

Pete


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Pete. Although I love the shopping ritual (preferably not near the Channel ports) it is great to see what they have available and give me ideas before we go. The theory is that I will save money that way during this year of silly conversion rates. However, I think it might make me spend more - just in a planned way 8) 

Sue


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Stay away from from the ports if you want to go shopping it is much much cheaper inland.And that goes for Spain too.Stay away from the holiday areas.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> if you hate the French shopping ritual
> 
> Pete


What is the French shopping ritual?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

oldun said:


> What is the French shopping ritual?


You know, where all the Brits try to shove as much wine and beer into the trolley as its poor little wheels will take, then form a lovely long queue at the checkout, usually in front of us :evil:

Pete


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes, this is certainly squarely aimed at us Brits.

Click Products, then drinks, and the first item you are presented with is Blue Nun :lol: :lol: 

Sad really isn't it


Andrew


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Yes, this is certainly squarely aimed at us Brits.
> 
> Click Products, then drinks, and the first item you are presented with is Blue Nun :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Wot - no Black Tower?


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sad to say but I find wine tastes like vinegar. that said what is so wrong with Blue Nun or Black Tower? No need to be snobbish about wine just because you don't think it is fit to drink no need to look down on other that do. I will say no more as wine snobs get right up my nose
Waz


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Lighten up Waz.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi waz,

I'm certainly no wine snob, 5ltr & 10ltr boxes for us, less glass to eat into the payload :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Jeez!!!!!!!!! I can think of nothing worse than shopping in supermarkets near the ports - done it once and never again.

We take a weekend, then motor away into the hinterland (different place each time) to stock up on the delicacies   .

Cant beat the French shopping ritual......our way :wink: 

Carl & Flo


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

waz said:


> Sad to say but I find wine tastes like vinegar. that said what is so wrong with Blue Nun or Black Tower? No need to be snobbish about wine just because you don't think it is fit to drink no need to look down on other that do. I will say no more as wine snobs get right up my nose
> Waz


What is sad Waz is that with Blue Nun and similar, what you are paying for is the brand not the wine,

For a similar amount you can get a far better wine, it's nothing about being a snob

Andrew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Years ago - 60's I used to like Blue Nun and have been known to bring a case or two back for my neighbour who still likes it (they look after the house for us!)

These days I don't drink wine either, it all tastes like vinegar, even the stuff I used to like - really sad - but I do like a glass or two of bubbly with fresh orange juice....

:BIG:

Carol

_Ah, just discovered my waving men had disappeared, wonder when they went - they were always there, so now they are back!_


----------

